# 55g Loach Tank



## RogueGypsy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Just want to say thanks for all the info on the forum and post some pics of a tank I'm building for my Loaches.

The Skinny: 55g long tank, live plants, Eco-Complete, Black Sand, Mountain River Gravel, Coconut Husk mat, Alder Bog logs, Penny Wort, Rotala Wallichi, Parrot Feather, Temple Green, Italian Val and some Java Fern Moss. 2- Dojo Loaches, 2- Gold Dojo Loaches, 5- Kuhlii Loaches, 5- Amano Shrimp, 5- White Cloud Minnows, 5- Harlequin Rasboras and 3- guppies in transit to a new tank.

It's been planted and populated for about 2 weeks after a 30 day cycle with just the guppies, minnows and plants. 

Tell me what you think, it was a blast to put together and now I'm looking forward to doing a 110g Cichlid tank.















































TIA, 

Brock



TIA, 

Brock


----------



## mwalk90 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks Awesome


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks great!
Looks like the dojo loaches are enjoying it!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow. Fantastic! If it was my tank (I wish it was!) I'd add a black background. It looks really nice, job well done. Looking forward to your cichlid tank. :-D


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Not sure I can find the right words to describe this--fantastic, awesome...quoting others I know. Very well done, I like this a lot. Well balanced visually. 

It does need a black background as Kymmie suggested. Black shows off plants, wood and fish the best as it makes the back "disappear" when there is so much interest in the tank. And reflections from the front would dissipate more as well.

I'd like to know what tubes you have over this tank; its good light in my view.

Very well done, Brock.

Byron.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Also, I forgot to ask...what type of rocks are in the formation on the left hand side of the tank? I really like the looks of that with the moss growing over them. You did such a nice job.


----------



## RogueGypsy (Jun 23, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Wow. Fantastic! If it was my tank (I wish it was!) I'd add a black background. It looks really nice, job well done. Looking forward to your cichlid tank. :-D



I've been struggling with the background issue. It will either be painted black or I found a glass paint that will make it a mirror, I really like that effect in the tanks at my LFS. I have black paper and a mirror that I'll be propping behind it for a few days to see which I like best.

Thank you very much for the compliments!

Oh yeah, the stack of rocks on the left is a fake ceramic pile that came with the tank when I bought it (off CL). I wasn't going to use it but side needed some height and it looks good with the moss. 

B


----------



## RogueGypsy (Jun 23, 2009)

Byron said:


> Not sure I can find the right words to describe this--fantastic, awesome...quoting others I know. Very well done, I like this a lot. Well balanced visually.
> 
> It does need a black background as Kymmie suggested. Black shows off plants, wood and fish the best as it makes the back "disappear" when there is so much interest in the tank. And reflections from the front would dissipate more as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bryon I appreciate the complements. The light is a Coralife dual HO 130w fluorescent with 6700K bulbs. Just a little to the yellow side of the spectrum, I didn't think the bluer lights would create the effect I am looking for with the Gold Loaches. I'm really happy with the light/spectrum, the Parrot Feather already has new foliage and the Val is sending out trailers for new sprouts. As far as the fish go the Loaches look Gold instead of washed out like they did under a bluer light, the Harlequin rasboras really pop, even the White Cloud Minnows show a lot of color.

I'm working on the back ground, black or mirror, I'll know in a few days and post more pics when it's done.


Brock


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

RogueGypsy said:


> Thanks Bryon I appreciate the complements. The light is a Coralife dual HO 130w fluorescent with 6700K bulbs. Just a little to the yellow side of the spectrum, I didn't think the bluer lights would create the effect I am looking for with the Gold Loaches. I'm really happy with the light/spectrum, the Parrot Feather already has new foliage and the Val is sending out trailers for new sprouts. As far as the fish go the Loaches look Gold instead of washed out like they did under a bluer light, the Harlequin rasboras really pop, even the White Cloud Minnows show a lot of color.
> 
> I'm working on the back ground, black or mirror, I'll know in a few days and post more pics when it's done.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was the warmer tones (the yellow of the spectrum) that caused me to ask about the type of tube. While plants require mostly blue light and then red (they reflect the green/yellow light as they can't use it) the blue does make a tank look pale and somewhat spectral or ghostly, and balancing it with red makes it purplish. The green/yellow of full spectrum restore a balance. I couldn't see this tube on Fosters& Smith to check the spectrum chart, but if it is similar to Coralife's 50/50 it should be good for plants; the 50/50 is high in the blue and red, and green for the balance.

I personally don't like mirrors behind the fish, but that is solely my view, it is your tank. I find the mirror distracts from the "live" tank and by doubling (so to speak) the activity in the tank, you lose something, almnost like being too cluttered to see what's really going on. And in your magnificient aquascape you will have lots of interesting behaviour from the loaches especially. 

I'm planning to get my 115g Amazon biotope going again, transferring fish from the 90g, then from the 70g to the (rejigged) 90g, and using the 70g for a SE Asian setup. It's been years since I had a SE Asian biotope, and I'm looking forward to that. And I will undoubtedly get some ideas from your aquascape. It really is well done.

Byron.


----------



## RogueGypsy (Jun 23, 2009)

Byron said:


> Yes, it was the warmer tones (the yellow of the spectrum) that caused me to ask about the type of tube. While plants require mostly blue light and then red (they reflect the green/yellow light as they can't use it) the blue does make a tank look pale and somewhat spectral or ghostly, and balancing it with red makes it purplish. The green/yellow of full spectrum restore a balance. I couldn't see this tube on Fosters& Smith to check the spectrum chart, but if it is similar to Coralife's 50/50 it should be good for plants; the 50/50 is high in the blue and red, and green for the balance.
> 
> I personally don't like mirrors behind the fish, but that is solely my view, it is your tank. I find the mirror distracts from the "live" tank and by doubling (so to speak) the activity in the tank, you lose something, almnost like being too cluttered to see what's really going on. And in your magnificient aquascape you will have lots of interesting behaviour from the loaches especially.
> 
> ...



Thank you once again Byron (sorry about calling you Bryon, Oops!) I thought the same thing about the 'yellow' light being unusable by the plants. My LFS has two corner tanks planted side by side with this light fixture on each. One in the blue end of the spectrum (sold as a Marine light) and this one on the yellow end of the spectrum (sold as a fresh water light). I liked the freshwater better in the store and thought it would do well for what I want. The plants seem to be getting usable light from it. Everything with the exception of the Penny Wort and the Temple Green has noticeable new growth on them and this light has only been on the tank since last Friday the 3rd. 

Some of the 'yellow' in the water is tanins from the Alder and the cocnut mat, which I really like too. The mat makes planting much easier, is easy to 'push' up into mounds for more interesting contours and adds a rough natural look where it comes throuht the substrate. 

In the end, this tank will be connected via 'water bridge' to another 55g I have and will be aquascaped with a rise on the joining side that will flatten out into a low grassy plain. I just have to build the stand for them and the bridge. Should be stunning when done.

Thanks, 

Brock


----------



## RogueGypsy (Jun 23, 2009)

I was able to get a few shots of some of the other loaches in this tank, and some Tetras, enjoy!

KUHLII LOACH











MORE KUHLII











YET AGAIN, KUHLII LOACH. THERE ARE FIVE IN THE TANK, BUT THEY'RE A BIT CAMERA SHY STILL.











THIS IS MAMA LOACH, THE GF NAMED HIM BEFORE I HAD A CHANCE TO SEX HIM (EW, THAT SOUNDS A LITTLE STRANGE)











THIS IS PAPA LOACHM HE'S THE MOST ACTIVE OF THE 9 IN THE TANK.










HERD OF TETRAS










..


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Completly awsome tank!
I love everything about it and your choice of fish!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Me too! Love those kuhlis, good pics!!


----------



## RogueGypsy (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you for the complements. Look out, now I've figured out Youtube too

5 minutes of fishy goodness.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1JpzrP1Z_8


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice!
That is one busy Dojo loach!


----------



## RogueGypsy (Jun 23, 2009)

Another short video of the Loaches. I tried to get more of the Kuhlis, but the Dojo's are always trying to steal the show.


YouTube - loach vid


Hope you enjoy it.

Brock



..


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

The dojo loaches are not eating your shrimp?

The fish look comfy in their home.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

From your videos you seem to have a considerable water current; the cardinals (Paracheirodon axelrodi) are making quite an effort to swim against it and when they rest it drives them back. These fish occur in quiet still waters thick with vegetation. Are there areas in this aquarium where the water is not moving? Constant efforts fighting against a current may be detrimental to fish like cardinals that are not naturally adapted for these conditions.


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

Awesome!!! you really did it perfect! Congrats!


----------



## RogueGypsy (Jun 23, 2009)

Byron said:


> From your videos you seem to have a considerable water current; the cardinals (Paracheirodon axelrodi) are making quite an effort to swim against it and when they rest it drives them back. These fish occur in quiet still waters thick with vegetation. Are there areas in this aquarium where the water is not moving? Constant efforts fighting against a current may be detrimental to fish like cardinals that are not naturally adapted for these conditions.



I was unaware of the Tetra's origins, thank you. There is quite a bit of 'still' water in the aquarium, I have one Hydor 1 in the right rear corner pointed toward the center front. The left side and most of the rear of the tank are very calm. The Tetras and the Rasboras seem to have a lot of fun swimming into the current, then drifting back over and over again. The Tetras do spend most of their time in the center of the tank or in the right rear of the tank below the Hydor. The current throught most of the tank is just enought to make the plants sway a bit.


Brock


----------



## RogueGypsy (Jun 23, 2009)

Guppyluver4ever said:


> Awesome!!! you really did it perfect! Congrats!



Thank you, It's my first planted tank and my first Loaches. It's coming together nicely, but everyday I see something I'd like to do differently.

I have another 55g and a 110g. The plant was for a cichlid community tank in the 110 and a water bridge to the other 55g fro the loaches. Now I'm thinking the opposite, building the 110g for the loaches and joining the 55's for the cichlids. Does it ever end??? LOL



Brock


----------

